# ariens 1336 backfire/wont start



## schankla (Oct 16, 2013)

I purchased a used ariens 1336 in the fall I brought it to a shop to have it looked over and have a few things fixed such as a new starter and battery, carb kit, new plug, etc. We got our first storm here in Minnesota last week and I got to try it out for the first time. Everything worked great took me a bit to get used to the bigger machine...I made a few adjustments to the controls and everything was great. Second time I used it it was hard to start seems like even if it is warm I still have to choke it. Got it started and it wouldn't move so I turned it on its nose and ended up replacing the friction disc, started it up and left it to warm up before I used it. It ran for about 5 minutes and then backfired a couple times and shut itself down. I went to restart it and couldn't get it to fire up. Took the plug out and cleaned it up a bit put some starting fluid down the cylinder and it started up ran for a few minutes and shut off. Couldn't get it to start again. Any suggestions would b appreciated.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Is there a fuel filter on your blower? It may be partially plugged. The timing key may be damaged? Ignition or coil breaking down after warm up? Start your process of elimination. Spark? Fuel? If you have both of these it should run. If it runs when cold and then stops after warmup immediately check for fire to see if ignition is breaking down under heat. If you still have fire the engine may be using all the gas in the bowl and the filter is not letting enough back in to keep the engine running. 
Let us know what you find.
What make/size engine?


----------



## schankla (Oct 16, 2013)

Its a Tecumseh 13hp. I pulled the plug after it died and it had spark. I don't think there is a fuel filter, I'll take a closer look here in a minute.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Is the fuel tank full? Sometimes they don't sit flat and even if they look like they have gas in them it doesn't reach the carb because of the angle.


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

you might wont to check your gas cap or try to start it with out it . it might not be getting air threw it and letting gas to the carb.gayland


----------



## schankla (Oct 16, 2013)

Tank is full. Depressed the little drain on the bowl and gas flowed out.


----------



## schankla (Oct 16, 2013)

So I drained all the fuel out and drained the bowl put fresh fuel in and got it running. Shut it off and noticed when I took the gas cap off there was pressure behind it, the little silver cone in the gas cap was stuck on the top of the cap...go figure.


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

sound like that could be your problem.did it run with the cap off and start back up?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

BB Cub said:


> you might wont to check your gas cap or try to start it with out it . it might not be getting air threw it and letting gas to the carb.gayland


I was just coming back to add this to my first post. You're on it BB Cub.


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

im hoping his gas cap is the problem


----------



## schankla (Oct 16, 2013)

it was the gas cap!!!


----------

